# What do I need for this cage prop?



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I picked up one of these at Big Lots the other day with the intentions of using it as a guide for making some extras using some extra full sized skulls I have lying around:
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/images/va786.jpg

Problem is, I can't figure out what they used for the cage. Obviously some sort of thin metal strip, but I don't know where I could find some. I looked at Home Depot, but the thinnest aluminum or steel strip I could find is like 1/8th of an inch - way too thick for this project.

I've seen this material in use on other projects, like chandeliers and sconces, so I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

My ultimate plan is to get a few of these cages up in a tree, each containing a skull with low strength LEDs in the eyes.


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

Go to the roofing section of Home Depot and look for roof flashing.It's a very thin metal,easily cut with shears or scissors.Should do the trick


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yepper. same suggestion I would have.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Try a sheet metal shop, they've got wide selections of stuff, and will most likely cut it for you for very little charge.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Of course, you could use fun foam as well.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> Try a sheet metal shop, they've got wide selections of stuff, and will most likely cut it for you for very little charge.


Yeah, I thought about that, but unfortunately I have a long commute to work, so there is no way I'd get back before any shop closed for the day (I leave for work before 7 am and get home after 6:30 pm.)

*CartoonMark* and *Sickie *: I'm not familiar with the roof flashing. Does it come in strips or sheets? I wanted to avoid cutting the stuff myself, but if it is that easy, I won't worry too much about it...


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

I used a metal banding that is used to hold up faced insulation in metal buildings. (got some scrap from work) It is very pliable, like flashing, so it couldn't be used to make your cage frame. I used it only for the bars, in my case.

I'm not sure if any of Hope Depot type stores would carry this or not. Maybe talk to someone in commercial sales. The problem though is you might have to buy a huge roll of it.

Sorry I wasn't more help!


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

Flashing comes both ways.If the cage isn't going to support too much weight, maybe folded over aluminum tape would work.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

jackielantern said:


> I used a metal banding that is used to hold up faced insulation in metal buildings. (got some scrap from work) It is very pliable, like flashing, so it couldn't be used to make your cage frame. I used it only for the bars, in my case.
> 
> I'm not sure if any of Hope Depot type stores would carry this or not. Maybe talk to someone in commercial sales. The problem though is you might have to buy a huge roll of it.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't more help!


No, you were a help. You're probably right though, I think I know the strapping you're talking about and it would likely be too "bendy."

My original thought is that the cage is made of the strapping that supports air ducts, but I may be wrong. I'm not sure if that stuff is more heavy duty than the cage I have.

Well, I'll keep looking and hopefully come up with something - I'd hate to have scrap the idea for lack of material.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck finding your material.

If I see some of the field guys here at work (construction co) I'll ask them if they know of something that might work.


----------



## GoodoleQ (Mar 14, 2006)

*Cage*

Banding it's usally 3/4 to 1" in wide If you go to construction site you may find some. They use it to tie forms or pipe it gets cut off and dumped I trashed some today


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you happen to live in the upper Midwest? AND have a Fleet Farm close by? (what are the chances of that huh?)

I was at a Mills Fleet Farm today to pick up some varnish when I spotted metal hanging baskets in a clearance isle for $6. They were even black, and were made from a flat metal oh, about 3/4" wide. I figure you could wire 2 together to have a complete cage. It wouldn't be shaped exactly like you picture, but fairly close.


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

Instead of using metal, you might try styrene strips. Use a hairdryer to heat up the strips and bend to the desired shape.Styrene can be found at hobby stores, usually in the model railroad section.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

CartoonMark said:


> Instead of using metal, you might try styrene strips. Use a hairdryer to heat up the strips and bend to the desired shape.Styrene can be found at hobby stores, usually in the model railroad section.


That's true, but styrene isn't particularly cheap, and I don't think I can get a sheet long enough to make one of the bars, after all the bends.

This weekend I'll hit Home Depot again and see if I can find anything. Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to find a metal shop open on the weekend.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

berzerkmonkey said:


> That's true, but styrene isn't particularly cheap, and I don't think I can get a sheet long enough to make one of the bars, after all the bends.
> 
> This weekend I'll hit Home Depot again and see if I can find anything. Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to find a metal shop open on the weekend.


At my Home Depot, I saw a roll of 1 1/4" x 35 foot metal strapping for about $13. It was in the galvanized fencing section. It looked to be a bit heavier than the metal used in the skull cage and was obviously wider. However it might be worth checking it out.


----------

